# Newbie Introduction



## Tris Lang (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, Just a quick hello from us in Wadebridge, North Cornwall.

We are seriously considering setting up our own mobile coffee business. We have done the obvious in searching around for an eye catching set up by googling. The Piaggio stands out, any advice as to good contacts/business's to search would be appreciated. No doubt there will be many threads for good advice when we got the chance.

Regards

Julie and Tris Lang


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your venture.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Two people immediately spring to mind

1. Hugo at Relish (Wadebridge) for barista advice and a feel of the local market

2. Claudette at Towability for Piaggio purchase or conversion


----------



## Tris Lang (Jul 1, 2013)

Glenn,

Thank you for your response. I have touched base with Towability and I know Hugo at Relish is very well respected and knows his business so yes we need to contact him.

Regards

Tris


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds a great business idea, hope all goes well.


----------



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, *Tris Lang*

I hope you will enjoy your stay at coffee forum and have a good discussion with us.

Don't forget to contribute this forum by giving informational and useful comments.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

The most expensive coffee Kopi Luwak is getting cheaper. Check the price!


----------

